# New Electric Vehicle - the Eco-E



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

Was just searching for new electrics vehicles for 2013-2014 and stumbled upon an article pointing to this site.

These are Chinese imports from Liuzhou Wuling Special Purpose Vehicle Manufacturing in China. They are partnering with a California based auto dealership with hopes to branch out across the U.S. and setup with established and existing auto dealerships. There is a two seater, a pickup, and a cargo van. 

The car looks very much like the Kurrent, and the price point is about the same.










Here is the press release if anyone else is interested. I know I am!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> *Motor*: 3.1 KW nominal
> *Battery*: 48 volts, absorbed glass mat (AGM)
> *On-board Charger:* 110 to 230 VAC
> *Charge time*: 8 to 10 hours


 Not much more than a re-bodied golf cart !


----------



## EVSource Mikey (Apr 24, 2012)

Reminds me of the Kurrent EV

http://www.getkurrent.com/home.html


----------

